# Upgrading a Series 2 40hr and it keeps rebooting



## ntman4real (Sep 20, 2003)

I have a new series 2 40hr tivo and I would like to upgrade it with a 160gb WD HDD. I have upgraded several in the past but all of a sudden I am having trouble with this one. In th past I would just run "BlessTiVo /dev/hdx" and that was it. But now when I do that(and I have tried with 2 diffrent HDD's) with this Tivo it will boot to the power screen, then almost there, then go black and reboots itself. 

My question is what am I doing wrong? Is it because it is a Western Digital? What is the diffrence between BlessTiVo and MFStools?


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

I gather you are adding the 160GB to the 40GB drive rather than instead of the 40GB?


----------



## ntman4real (Sep 20, 2003)

funtoupgrade said:


> I gather you are adding the 160GB to the 40GB drive rather than instead of the 40GB?


You are correct.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

While I have read about BlessTivo I have never used it and remember reading there are some restrictions on its use.

Part of the problem is you need a bigger swap file. Are you trying to preserve any recordings?

If you did not need the bigger swap file, you could just hook up both drives to the computer and use mfstools command *mfsadd -x dev/hdx dev/hdx * and be done.

I don't know all the Linux TiVo tricks but would accomplish the task by attaching both drives to the computer, then backing up the 40GB drive to my hard drive, and then restoring using the -s 127 to increase swap file size (*mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdx dev/hdx*). This process will not allow the saving of anything recorded.


----------



## ntman4real (Sep 20, 2003)

funtoupgrade said:


> While I have read about BlessTivo I have never used it and remember reading there are some restrictions on its use.
> 
> Part of the problem is you need a bigger swap file. Are you trying to preserve any recordings?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help. I basically just ran mfsadd -r 4 -x /dev/hdX /dev/hdZ and it worked without a hitch. I was jsut hoping do upgrade my cousins as well without having to mess with her Tivo at all. I just wanted to "throw" a drive in there. Is there any way and still not meess with the existing recordings? I really thought BlessTiVo functioned like that.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

ntman4real said:


> ... I was jsut hoping do upgrade my cousins as well without having to mess with her Tivo at all. I just wanted to "throw" a drive in there. Is there any way and still not meess with the existing recordings? I really thought BlessTiVo functioned like that.


BlessTivo doesn't work with software version 7.2. There's some discussion about it here.


----------



## ntman4real (Sep 20, 2003)

JamieP said:


> BlessTivo doesn't work with software version 7.2. There's some discussion about it here.


Awesome....I totally get it now. This is why I love u guys. (in a hetero man frind kind of way)


----------

